# Aftermarket grill installation



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Look up how to take the front bumper off ....


----------



## dctackett10 (Dec 4, 2014)

You have to take the front bumper off to put a grill on?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Are you planning on removing the factory grill ?


----------



## dctackett10 (Dec 4, 2014)

Yea.


----------



## 7becker7 (Apr 2, 2013)

yeah you have to remove the front bumper.. had mine off once upon a time. Goodluck!


----------



## dctackett10 (Dec 4, 2014)

Could I just cut out the existing grill instead if taking the bumper off?


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

dctackett10 said:


> Could I just cut out the existing grill instead if taking the bumper off?


Probably not a smart idea in case you cut a bracket off, Just take the bumper off **** you could even undo the top of the bumper and lean it forward once it passes the clips I did that a few times on mine.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

If this is a "overlay" you need the factory grille or the frame of it at least if you cut diamond section out to secure to.


----------

